# Send a Bottle for more freebies :)



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I have more free stuff to give away, but its a little different this time !

I have lots of Autoglym stuff to give away, but its all in 5 litre tubs.

I will give 500ml of each item to whoever wants it, but you will need to send me an empty bottle first for me to fill up as I dont have any bottles !!

Maximum of 1 litre ( 2 x 500ml bottles ) to each member so that more members get the chance of having some.

Just say what you want on this thread, pm me your address and send me the bottle, or bottles to fill. I will then fill them and send them back to you 

So I have

NOW ALL GONE

Also I have the following ( no bottles required )

NOW ALL GONE


REMEMBER TO CHECK THAT WHAT YOU WANT HAS NOT ALREADY BEEN TAKEN, AS I MAY NOT GET TIME TO KEEP UPDATING THE THREAD  

In the case of not having enough stuff, the item will go to whoever asked for it first 


Clearing this all out to make room as I now only use Concours, Autobrite and Gliptone products - so grab what you want....................NOW ! :lol:


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

could i have the bird bug and sap remover please


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Can i try go waterless tyre dressing please?


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

try the trim dressing pls mark?!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes to all above - pm me your details


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

AF imperial wheel cleaner please mark :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

kobeone said:


> af imperial wheel cleaner please mark :thumb:


its yours mate


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

i ment foc sticker not for sticker in my pm bloody spell checker lol


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Go Waterless Wash with Carnuaba Ioninc please.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

aerodynamic18 said:


> i ment foc sticker not for sticker in my pm bloody spell checker lol


:lol: No worries mate, will sort this for you


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Duke Wellington said:


> Go Waterless Wash with Carnuaba Ioninc please.


Its yours mate, pm me your address


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Can i also send a bottle for super sheen please mark?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

matty_206 said:


> Can i also send a bottle for super sheen please mark?


Yes mate, I will pm you my address


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi

If not already gone, could I please have:

500ml of Go Waterless Quick Wash
and/or
500ml of Go Waterless Wash with Carnauba

Thanks
Chris


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Go Waterless wheel sealant please?!


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Could i take 500ml of the ag shampoo please?


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd love to try the WAx please mark. But only if you let me send you a pre Paid envelope for returning it ti me.


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Can I have 2x 500ml of the AG Shampoo please?


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Could I try a waterless wheel sealant if you've got any left buddy? Cheers!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

dave-g said:


> Could I try a waterless wheel sealant if you've got any left buddy? Cheers!


I'd already asked for this buddy


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

500ml of Go Waterless Detox Polish

pretty please


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I will work out what I have got left later today and get back to you and let you know what I have left. 

I would do it now but I have something I need to go do !

Thanks guys, will get back to you asap


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hey mark,is all the AG supersheen gone??


----------



## ibanezvaio (May 4, 2011)

Ooh free stuff! Great forum!

Is the radiant wax and wheel sealant still available? 

Thanks


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

I would just like to thank you for doing this.

Noticed you are sticking with Concours, Autobrite, and Gliptone, good choice, I use mainly Autobrite as I'm fortunant enough to live near by to AB HQ.

Looks like the Back 2 Basics they did last month did it for you then?
I did the February one, excellent, could have booked again the following month, LOL

Not tried any Gliptone products as of yet, but seriously thinking of getting the Trim Jelly that you wrote about in one of your threads (my new favorite product thread if my memory serves me right) that stuff looked excellent.

Chris


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Once again so very kind mark!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

davies20 said:


> I'd already asked for this buddy


Haha yeah spotted that straight after I'd posted.....lol.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

dave-g said:


> Haha yeah spotted that straight after I'd posted.....lol.


Get back ya bast**d!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very generous of you Mark...:thumb:

Would have asked after the Radiant wax, but reading the posts its been asked for twice over already.....:lol:

Thanks again for doing this...:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Mark your mental! We love you though


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

chrisgreen said:


> Hi
> 
> If not already gone, could I please have:
> 
> ...


Yes mate, these are yours, pm me your address mate


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

davies20 said:


> Go Waterless wheel sealant please?!


Yes mate, this is yours, pm me your address mate


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

M44T said:


> Could i take 500ml of the ag shampoo please?


PM me your address mate, this is yours


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Have the last freebies thread stuff been posted yet Mark?? I resisted this thread as I have something headed my way from you already


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Stomper said:


> I'd love to try the WAx please mark. But only if you let me send you a pre Paid envelope for returning it ti me.


Yes mate, all yours, pm me your address mate


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Andy1983 said:


> Can I have 2x 500ml of the AG Shampoo please?


I have one more 500ml you can have mate, pm me your address


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

tom-225 said:


> 500ml of Go Waterless Detox Polish
> 
> pretty please


Yes mate, its yours, pm me your address mate


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> hey mark,is all the AG supersheen gone??


I have one more lot you can have mate, pm me your address


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

adf27 said:


> Have the last freebies thread stuff been posted yet Mark?? I resisted this thread as I have something headed my way from you already


Yes mate, your parcel went today ( it was the last one to go as I had to find a suitable bottle for it  )


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> Yes mate, your parcel went today ( it was the last one to go as I had to find a suitable bottle for it  )


Thanks and sorry I caused you hassle with the bottle


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

adf27 said:


> Thanks and sorry I caused you hassle with the bottle


No hassle mate


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adf27 said:


> Have the last freebies thread stuff been posted yet Mark?? I resisted this thread as I have something headed my way from you already


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Tips said:


>


Something like that :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> Yes mate, these are yours, pm me your address mate


PM sent. Thank you, sir!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> Yes mate, this is yours, pm me your address mate


Thank-you very much buddy! PM'ing now


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

I need to make 2 more posts before I can pm


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

There we go


----------



## glenboy (Apr 11, 2008)

Is there anymore available????


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

glenboy said:


> Is there anymore available????


Sorry mate, everything has gone now, but I will be having another sort out next month when I tackle the rest of my garage !:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Heads up here guys, I am going to pack all this stuff up today and will try to get them in the post today, if not, it will be tomorrow for sure.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

M44T and Stomper


Please Pm me your address as I have not got it yet.

Thanks guys


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Just an apology to everyone on this thread.

Work has been so so busy for me this week, working 15 - 16 hours a day, and I have just not had the time to send this stuff off.

But I have the weekend off, so I will get round to sorting it all and it will all be posted out on Monday, 1st class post.

Cheers all


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

not a problem. It was really good for you to give out things for free so waiting isnt an issue


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey mark , sorry been flat out all week . Glad to see your collection is now restocked with goodies you prefer to use . PM on way


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mark,

Got mine today (been on holiday).

Thank you very much, must have taken you ages to rap it all up!!! 

Once again, thank you!!


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

OMG im so sorry I have only just noticed this. Do you still want my address? want anything in return?


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mark, was the two little bottles you sent me Magifoam?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

M44T said:


> OMG im so sorry I have only just noticed this. Do you still want my address? want anything in return?


Yes please mate, I have your parcel waiting here to go but no address  :lol:

Pm me your address mate and I will get it sent off


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

adf27 said:


> Mark, was the two little bottles you sent me Magifoam?


Yes mate, both are Magifoam, and the big bottle is wheel cleaner


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

i tried out that Go Waterless Detox last weekend. Its a stonking paint cleanser !! was strange to see it had some fibre like bits in it though but it really did the job.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

tom-225 said:


> i tried out that Go Waterless Detox last weekend. Its a stonking paint cleanser !! was strange to see it had some fibre like bits in it though but it really did the job.


Glad you liked it mate. I found it was a great paint cleanser too and loved using it ( your bottle was the last one I had out of 5 bottles I purchased a while back and I loved the 4 bottles I used previously ! )

And if you want more when that bottle runs out, I just noticed it has been reduced on the website from £6.99 a bottle to just £2.99 a bottle !! ( £2.99 for a 500ml bottle is amazing value for money IMO )    :thumb::thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Mark

Just got back to work this morning after my 2 weeks on holiday to find a big, well packaged mailing bag on my desk.

Inside was the two Go Waterless products you sent me, all intact and in pristine condition.

Thank you so much for sending these to me, it is really, really appreciated!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

chrisgreen said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Just got back to work this morning after my 2 weeks on holiday to find a big, well packaged mailing bag on my desk.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate.

Glad they arrived safely.

Hope you like the stuff and you find it useful 

Cheers mate


----------

